# Streaming CBC through iTunes



## veekee (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got an Airport Express and realized it will only stream through iTunes...so what about that pesky CBC live stream that doesn't stream through itunes? 

There's another topic on this site about how to stream via saving the stream as a quicktime link, but that feels too complicated, especially when the media player doesn't actually load on cbc.ca but it streams anyway. I figured this out via a helpful note on the Vancouver streaming page regarding a stream they offer for itunes...a quick replacement of city name, and ta-da: instant streaming of any city feed you want! 

You can stream CBC through itunes by hitting Advanced>Open Audio Stream in iTunes and then entering: 

http://asx.abacast.com/cbc-r1*nameofcity*-96.pls

ie: http://asx.abacast.com/cbc-r1*halifax*-96.pls 

perfect for streaming CBC audio to your airtunes.

just thought i'd share!
-vikki


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks so much!


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

veekee said:


> I just got an Airport Express and realized it will only stream through iTunes...so what about that pesky CBC live stream that doesn't stream through itunes?
> 
> There's another topic on this site about how to stream via saving the stream as a quicktime link, but that feels too complicated, especially when the media player doesn't actually load on cbc.ca but it streams anyway. I figured this out via a helpful note on the Vancouver streaming page regarding a stream they offer for itunes...a quick replacement of city name, and ta-da: instant streaming of any city feed you want!
> 
> ...



Great Tip: I'm a CBC fanboi from way back; I've taken and linked to this tip over at the macanuck blog, if you don't mind...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

This tip, essentially, was (first?) posted at Spacebeast back in May of this year.

Here are the instructions as I 'simplified' them for my (mostly senior) clients:


> There is a relatively new way to stream CBC - now in iTunes!
> 
> In iTunes, press 'command-u' (by menu, iTunes>Advanced>Open Audio Stream...), and enter or copy/paste the following link, no arrowheads
> 
> ...


These feeds are far and away the best CBC has done so far, 'cept they're not done, strictly speaking, by CBC - they are done by Abacast about whom I know nowt.

OK. About that 'generic' iTunes 'album' icon?  First thing I did was grab my fave CBC logo and try to add the 'artwork'.... iTunes isn't letting me.... ? ?    

Any solution???


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

rgray said:


> OK. About that 'generic' iTunes 'album' icon?  First thing I did was grab my fave CBC logo and try to add the 'artwork'.... iTunes isn't letting me.... ? ?
> 
> Any solution???


... and don't get me started on how come this adds in the 'Music' area and not as a (*Duh!!!*) 'Radio' - or - how come I can't just move it there - or - how come I can't add artwork to 'Radios' ... XX)

WTF?


EDIT: ... and who the hell gets to decide the "No Artwork Available" status - blocking that is just about the stupidest 'feature' of iTunes

XX) XX)


----------



## kfraser (Jan 12, 2009)

Many thanks for the tip, it's great to be able to listen to CBC in iTunes.
Has anyone figured out a way to make this work for radio 2?


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

rgray said:


> OK. About that 'generic' iTunes 'album' icon?  First thing I did was grab my fave CBC logo and try to add the 'artwork'.... iTunes isn't letting me.... ? ?
> 
> Any solution???


Not that I've been able to find; there's probably an XML file buried inside iTunes that you can modify and change one line to read albumArt: True or something like that, but a quick Google turns up no obvious answer. 

If it makes you feel better, none of the radio streams have album art as far as I can tell....


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

kfraser said:


> Many thanks for the tip, it's great to be able to listen to CBC in iTunes.
> Has anyone figured out a way to make this work for radio 2?


R2 doesn't seem to work because it's an .ogg stream, and iTunes won't stream those (although Quicktime and VLC player will).

Ontario radio stations streaming live on the internet - Canadian Web Radio


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I've got CBC Radio Jazz streaming via http://atl2.fla.abacast.com/cbc-jazzhi-192 and CBC Radio 3 Here

Great stuff.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

While iTunes doesn't allow you to add CBC to the radio section, you can add a "radio" playlist with all your favorites in it - from both the radio list and the music list. That makes it a whole lot easier/faster to get to the radio station you want.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

rgray said:


> OK. About that 'generic' iTunes 'album' icon?  First thing I did was grab my fave CBC logo and try to add the 'artwork'.... iTunes isn't letting me.... ? ?
> 
> Any solution???


No. Streams that do not supply their own artwork (and I haven't run across any that do) cannot have artwork added to them. Reason? Their file format has no place to store the artwork ...




rgray said:


> ... and don't get me started on how come this adds in the 'Music' area and not as a (*Duh!!!*) 'Radio' - or - how come I can't just move it there - or - how come I can't add artwork to 'Radios' ... XX)


Only Apple-approved stations appear in "Radio." Yeah, maybe they'll change that one day, but in the meantime just create a smart folder of all the streams, and call it "More Radio."



kfraser said:


> Many thanks for the tip, it's great to be able to listen to CBC in iTunes.
> Has anyone figured out a way to make this work for radio 2?





Manatus said:


> R2 doesn't seem to work because it's an .ogg stream, and iTunes won't stream those


Under Leopard, I had the Radio 2 Ogg stream working by adding a QuickTime plugin for Ogg (probably this one) but of course this broke in SL. I imagine someone will revamp it and release it again.

I'll never for the life of me figure out why the CBC doesn't broadcast all their stuff in either streaming MP3 or streaming AAC format. Something like 80% of computer users now have iTunes on their machines and those who use the radio functions would love to have options such as CBC.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

chas_m said:


> I'll never for the life of me figure out why the CBC doesn't broadcast all their stuff in either streaming MP3 or streaming AAC format. Something like 80% of computer users now have iTunes on their machines and those who use the radio functions would love to have options such as CBC.


...chas_m - you don't understand why the CBC won't do something that makes obvious sense and might appeal to a wide set of potential users?

C'mon... you're smarter than that!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just another tidbit for AppleTV owners: if you add the CBC stream to a playlist, or any of your radio station favorites to a playlist, for that matter, you can then have that playlist show up on your TV and stream pretty much unlimited musical choices to anywhere your TV can reach. We have ours hooked into the multi-room stereo system in the house. Works like a charm.


----------



## Kehn (Sep 19, 2009)

*Streaming CBC through ITunes*

Thanks for the tip. I just got a Mac, my only wish is that I didn't do it earlier. Now that I can stream CBC I am in heaven

Ken


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

Kehn said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just got a Mac, my only *wish* is that I didn't do it earlier. Now that I can stream CBC I am in heaven
> 
> Ken


I think you mean "regret".


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Did CBC sever their iTunes relationship with Apple recently? All the Radio One streams have been replaced by loop recordings advising listeners to change the CBC phone app settings, and to visit this URL:

CBC.ca Listen


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

_



Did CBC sever their iTunes relationship with Apple recently?

Click to expand...

_
Why bother with iTunes and Apple's attempts to hide and kill the radio streams they don't make any money from…???

Have you tried the Radio One in your browser, and then click the Change Location if needed:
CBC.ca Listen
CBC.ca Listen


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm using that now, but I liked having the option of using the iTunes program to access it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DEWLine said:


> I'm using that now, but I liked having the option of using the iTunes program to access it.



Your choice, but see if you can maybe get it configured in iTunes using Apple's kb help file:
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH19478?locale=en_CA

Especially as they say, "_If you know the exact URL of an Internet broadcast or audio file, iTunes can connect to it directly."_

Maybe that will work for you.

As I said, Apple isn't really interested these days unless it makes money and almost hides the iTunes options.

We haven't upgraded my wife's SL 10.6.8 and it's iTunes 11.x version for just such a reason. The old stuff continues to work much easier as Macs were supposed to do. 

EDIT:
Here's some more info that may be almost two years old, but still mostly works:
How do I listen to streaming Internet radio in iTunes? - Ask Dave Taylor

Or for more, try a google search, it works for me: 
https://www.google.com/?client=safari#q=itunes+12+can't+access+internet+radio+stations


----------



## kfraser (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for that tip, it works well. I was also annoyed by the fact that I could no longer listen to CBC on iTunes. The URLs to use for this can be found at http://www.cbc.ca/radio/includes/stream.html


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> _Thanks for that tip, it works well._


Glad to hear it worked for you and thanks for the feedback and CBC URL info link.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

kfraser said:


> Thanks for that tip, it works well. I was also annoyed by the fact that I could no longer listen to CBC on iTunes. The URLs to use for this can be found at http://www.cbc.ca/radio/includes/stream.html



Me too! After messing around for a bit with no success, I thought that my days of accessing CBC on iTunes was over. Thanks pm-r and kfraser for the links.

Through all of this, I also managed to get my favourite CBC stations back in a playlist. It's a convoluted process, but it works: Open the url, then look in the "Recently Added" in the sidebar. You'll see the station you just opened, which you can then right-click and add to a playlist.


----------

